# Gulf shores surf yesterday morning



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It was trash can city. Alan and I caught stingrays, small sharks, a puffer, a remora, a hardtail, a catfish and one big whiting for the first couple hours. Late morning I walked the beach with a Connors jig just blindcasting the washouts and scored a 21in pompano just over 4lbs. Amazing how one fish makes it worth it.

Wind kicked up afterward so I headed home


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice, I debated going today but just didnt get it together. Surf is getting dirty again...oh well. Looks like another week wishin I was fishin.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish man. It's crazy how one good fish can make the day. I have got to learn how to surf fish.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

The water looks really clear I'm used to seeing it during the summer and it is rarely clear. Is it generally clearer in the fall because there aren't as many storms ? Nice catch


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The least you can do is use a flyrod--geez....nice pomp.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> The least you can do is use a flyrod--geez....nice pomp.


I know.....I suck!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Stud pomp right there. :notworthy: > mouth watering


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Must be NICE to do that 2 or 3 days a week?? LOL nice fish!


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Good on ya, Chris. Glad to see a few showing up around here. I just can't pick a day off with weather that is suitable for fishing. Seems I'm loading up my surfboard more frequently than my surf rods. Maybe a cold snap after all this southeast wind will turn on the bite. Have you thought anymore about a fall pomp tourney?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pompano ! My vacation starts this weekend and I sure was hoping that the pompano run would be on. But it's not looking good . Normally I'm killing the pompano by the middle of September.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

pompanostradamus said:


> Have you thought anymore about a fall pomp tourney?


I have and I'd love to BUT I also know I won't get half of the participation as I do in our spring tourney and that makes it hard to commit to. Its not a dead idea though....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pomp Chris. You aught to be declared the pompano king...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh no, that's a toss up between a few dozen around here


----------



## Team Angela Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Oh no, that's a toss up between a few dozen around here


Yea, I figured that may be the case. You were the only one I know. 
Ever target pomp from a boat- drift or anchor?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have targeted them from boat and kayak. Very fun to target from the yak just working the trough. I do very well on them from the boat, mostly by anchoring near hotspots or by looking and sight casting

Springtime pompano fishing around perdido pass can be downright easy


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice Pomp there Chris...Congrats to you. Keep on catching.


----------

